# Tenecor 300 Build



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

just wanted to share my latest project for 2011.

since my fish are outgrowing their current 210, its time to upgrade the setup so they can have a better life in a box of water. lol

so this setup is slowly progressing! im getting the parts ready while waiting for tenecor to deliver the tank! they are overdue on the delivery date but i hope its worth the wait lol.

so far this setup is as follow:
300 gal tenecor 7x3x2, the sump is slighty under 150 gals. 5x2x20 (129.32 gallons) gal custom sump, custom wooden stand, i will be running 2 quiet one 9000s, koralia magnum 8, jehmco 1000w heater and controller, coralife uv 36 watt. i will be using my existing compact flo lights for now and test if its bright enough. sump and stand should be done in a week but got a few pics of from the builders of their current status to share with you guys. the doors on the stand are still getting finished while the sump needs some drip plates put into it. thats all for now! enjoy! i am able to refer the builder of my custom stand to those that are interested in quality work! pm or email me for details!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

anyways, just wanted to update the stand and sump. i was very happy with the stand. it came in great. looking a lot sturdier than my 210 all glass wooden stand. stand is professionally made and looks exactly like the stand i wanted. i showed the maker a picture and he created this awesome stand!

the sump could have been a little shorter but what can we do, its done lol. theres only about 6-7 inch of room for plumbing but i will have to make do.

thanks also to rich for helping me to pick up and transport my sump! took the 2 of us and the stand maker to carry this beast of a sump under the stand. i was glad the stand was being delivered at the same time i brought my sump home. also, good thing rich brought suction cups which made it A LOT easier to move. it was also pouring rain today but we managed to get it inside my house and inside my stand so i can work on the plumbing until my tank arrives.

more to come!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Can't wait to see the tank. Looks great so far

How big is that sump?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks awesome mike.
Who did the stand for you?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Absolutely stunning work on a stunning design !


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is that sump 120 gallons?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks! i ripped the design from arofanatics.com. its a standard design that the tank makers (N30) uses. its simple but elegant. i really liked their design so i had it replicated. the stand was done by a friends friend. he has a lot of experience in the carpentry trade. he put a lot of effort in this stand. a lot of places i called wanted a lot of money! if theres anyone out there who wants a custom stand, please pm me and ill give out his contact so he can give you an estimate. price is reasonable but you pay for what you get! 

the sump is slighty under 150 gals. 62x24x20 (129.32 gallons)

even though the stand looks pretty big, theres not much room underneath because of this big sump! lol. ill be adding a fx5 beside the sump so i can keep that running during water changes while my sump is turned off. i will also be adding a uv but i have to play around with the little room i have underneath! the good thing is i got 2 side doors installed on each ends of the stand which will give me that little extra room to maneuver. 

now to work on the sump compartments and connections for the pumps!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wouldn't you just do water changes directly out of the sump? I wouldn't bother with an FX5 if you just want circulation during the 20 minutes that the water change is happening.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

omg! this is crazy! can't wait to see the finished product! good work!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice!!! Set it up as soon as possible. I wanna see the final set up.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i was hoping to keep the fx5 on while im doing a water change. just so a secondary filter with BB is running while the main filter system is shut off. 

i finally got a call from tenecor today and the eta for the tank is 2-3 weeks. in the meantime, i have some time to gather the odds and ends!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice looking set up. Can't wait to see the tank on top of it.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks daniel! me too. im waiting patiently for the tank lol. "should" be here in 2 weeks time as what ive been told!

i had some time today to work on my sump. took a whole lot of time cutting away at the egg crate, japanese mat and pvc piping. i dont have the proper tools at home to speed up the process so i had to make do with the basic stuff i have at home! took forever for something so simple but the sump is getting there! i also, had to silicone extra bracing (pieces of glass) for where the egg crate sat because the size of the egg crate was too small and they would just fall in between the supports. aside from the glass supports i added 2 pieces of pvc, equal height to the bottom of the egg crate to support the middle. ill be using biohome media they basically a pretty heavy type of media. i didnt want to have the egg crate collapse on me! lol. lastly, im getting custom pieces of sliding glass for the top of the sump so it will keep the inside clean and to keep in heat during the winter. only thing left is to get a drip tray for the first compartment and 2 down pipe pvcs cut for the input chamber. i guess im off to home depot tomorrow!

heres what i was thinking for media so far.

*Media Chambers:*
Chamber 1 - Water input / Lots of Bioballs
Chamber 2 - Drip tray with filter floss then drips into thick sponge sitting on the first egg crate, biohome then japanese mat
Chamber 3 - Floating K1 Media, japanese mat
Chamber 4 - Ceramic ring, Crush Coral and japanese mat
Chamber 5 - 2 return pumps


----------



## Hbluehunter (Nov 9, 2010)

Look great Mike.. I can't wait to see it all up and running. 
I like that sump alot, i think i need a new one for my tank.. When i bought mine it had 2 20gal wet dry's but the seller only threw in one with the deal.. 

Hey just curious if you're gonna have both quiet one 9000's running at the same time or keep one as a back up ?? What size overflows do you have ?? That might be a lot of GPH for them to handle with 2040gph coming out of both pumps..


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike, are you using socks? It will cut down cleaning inside the sump. With 2 intakes, you can get 4 socks, use 2, then when it is time to change, use the other 2, wash the old one and let them dry to re-use later.

I would not use bio-ball if they are not above water line. Bio-ball is used to max. air exchange while the water trickles through the space. If the bio-ball is under water, it defeats the purpose of using them.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with Charles. Even emersed I would not use bioballs. There are loads more effective media than bioballs, unless for some reason you are using the bioballs for mechanical reasons (you're putting them in the first chamber which is unfiltered?).


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Hbluehunter said:


> Look great Mike.. I can't wait to see it all up and running.
> I like that sump alot, i think i need a new one for my tank.. When i bought mine it had 2 20gal wet dry's but the seller only threw in one with the deal..
> 
> Hey just curious if you're gonna have both quiet one 9000's running at the same time or keep one as a back up ?? What size overflows do you have ?? That might be a lot of GPH for them to handle with 2040gph coming out of both pumps..


yea i went big with the sump just so i can stick in more media in there and hope to do a lot less cleaning lol. ill be running the 2 9000s but ill have valves to control the water flow for both input and return. hoping i dont have to restrict the flow too much. with the 4 foot height, the pump is rated to go at 1749. give or take going through some valves/fittings, it might be a little less than that. hopefully tenecor made the teeth a little bit bigger on the overflow itself.

i was only going to use bioballs in the first chamber because i didnt know what else to put in that spot and i have a ton of them at home lol. i was thinking of using socks at first but didnt know how well they worked. i should look into it and perhaps switch out from using the bioballs and in turn use 2 socks in first compartment.

i saw this on ebay just now and the clip on the side looks like a good idea. my problem is taking out the filter socks to clean because once the plumbing is done it will be very hard to move that glass piece with the 2 bulkheads (input into the sump). id have to disconnect the hoses. hmm... you guys got me thinking now lol. lets see what i can come up with. thanks for the advice!

CPR EZE4-BK Filter Sock holder 4" one FSI filter sock | eBay


----------



## Hbluehunter (Nov 9, 2010)

I liked using filter socks on mine, but i designed mine jacked up.. I had so many rays and fish in my tank i would have to clean the socks daily or they'd plug up and over flow the sump.. Like i said that was my stupidity for hooking them up the way i did.. But i did really like the way they filtered my tank.. When i re-do my sump (the right way) i'm going to run them again.
Like the others have said i'd stay away from the bio balls, kind of useless in that application. I'd look into ceramic rings or something like that, they cost more but well worth it if you ask me. I scrapped all the bio balls i had and went all ceramic in both my FX5's and my wet dry.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Looks good man. I would suggest using socks as well. Really good for water polishing, and it'll keep the rest of your media much cleaner and free of large debris. I've always used them in all my saltwater sumps and it helps to keep the water way clearer. 
As others have said, the key is cleaning out the socks regularly. The good thing is that it doesn't take too long, and it's much better cleaning out the filter socks every few days compared to having to clean your chambers out in sections. Trust me, once you get that media in there, the last thing you'll want to do it remove anything for cleaning. 

If you want something submersible for the first chamber I have a ton of new seachem pond matrix. Probably your best bet for submersible. PM if you're interested. 

As for the FX5, I don't really think it's necessary. There is enough bacteria going on the surfaces of your tank that you don't really need to worry about anything while doing water changes. If anything, it becomes a pain in butt because now you have another chamber to clean and service, and if you get lazy doing that, then it just becomes another trap for detritus to build up and nitrates to build. It's out of sight, out of mind. 
If anything, focus on having good water flow within the tank, and good movement that breaks the water tension for gas exchange. 

I think most people overthink and overdo their filtration. When it comes down to it, no matter how you filter it, unless you are physically removing waste from the system your end result is going to be nitrate build up.
Nothing can replace water changes, and trust me, I've tried everything in order to avoid doing maintenance. When I ran over 2000 gallons of tanks I spent about 10-15 hours a week on maintenance. 

One thing you could consider trying is using your 4th chamber as a refugium type section and grow a fast growing plant like hornwort or wysteria. Or even do a hydroponic setup and grow some soil-less houseplants in there to soak up nutrients. 
I think you'll have more than enough bio-media in there to support the tank as long as you don't go crazy with your stock levels.


You might have too much flow going through your sump. Anywhere between 4-6x tank volume per hour is more than enough. It's not going to hurts things mind you, just may be a bit of overkill. 
I'd run two eheim compact 5000 pumps if you wanted to go dual pump. 

I use a single eheim to drive my trickle filter on my 300 gallon, and I have zero issues with it keeping up. 
This is a tank with a large aro, pig nose turtle, large plecos, tigrinus and over a dozen geos and severums. 
It's planted, but just slow growing moss and ferns. I do one 50% water change a week, and my nitrates are below 20ppm. 

Anyways, looks like it's coming together well. Can't wait to see your tank set up. Hopefully tenecor follows through and you get it soon!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

great thing also about the sock, you can use tap water to really wash it clean unlike your bio-media...


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Mike if you don't want to use filter socks . You can use Poret foam. I'm going to be using it in my sumps for my new 190 gallon and 170 tanks. I might be getting more foam. Here is some information on the foam.

Poret Foam


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Mike,
I may be late with this suggestion.
Can you cut out the floor in your stand to allow the sump to sit lower and give you more room on top to plum and change media etc.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> my problem is taking out the filter socks to clean because once the plumbing is done it will be very hard to move that glass piece with the 2 bulkheads (input into the sump). id have to disconnect the hoses. hmm... you guys got me thinking now lol. lets see what i can come up with. thanks for the advice!


Considered a union ?


----------



## Hbluehunter (Nov 9, 2010)

X2.. I'd def add some unions to you plumbing, it makes it super easy to break down your plumbing should you have to.. I know i have 5 or 6 on my whole system..


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the advice guys! now its time to finally work on this setup!!!

after a long wait, my tank is finally here! after countless emails and phone calls, tenecor finally sent the tanks out. funny part is we didnt know the tanks were coming this early since we had no contact with them since we sent our custom broker info which was around 1.5 weeks ago. prior to this, the production of these tanks went through 3 production managers. everytime i called to follow up, someone else was handling the order. we were expecting end of oct arrival or even early nov. tenecor didnt provide a specific time of when the tanks were suppose to arrive. the shipping company called my friend yesterday (Oct 11th) and told him that the tanks were at the warehouse in surrey bc lol. that was a surpise and a relief on our end that they were finally delivered. they delivered all 3 tanks to my friends house early this morning. although it was a pain dealing with tenecor, im sure the quality of their tanks was worth the wait.

just for anyone else whos planning to do an order from tenecor in the near future, here is the total amount of time we had to wait until delivery:

payment (July 11, 2011). tank arrival (Oct 12, 2011). roughly around 13.5 weeks. much more than the 6-8 weeks estimated time from tenecor.

heres a picture of the tanks after delivery. we ordered 3 total. my tank was 7x3x2 and the other 2 were 6x3x2 and a 5x2x2.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Awesome man! Good to hear that they finally delivered. Can't wait to see it up and running. Let me know if you need any help getting everything set up.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

deepRED said:


> Awesome man! Good to hear that they finally delivered. Can't wait to see it up and running. Let me know if you need any help getting everything set up.


They delivered but a few problems with each of the tanks when Simon unwrapped them lol. Jeremy, I can see why you went with truvu. Service was just not there with Tenecor. Every step of the order seemed to be rather difficult.

Tank 1 - Missing 2 bulkheads

Tank 2 - Missing feeding hole cover

Tank 3 - Was suppose to have rounded corners but came in with regular corners

Seems like they did a rush job on these tanks. Inside of the tank also seemed rather dirty. For those that ordered a tenecor tank in the past, was the inside of the tank dirty when they first arrived? I sure hope they water tested these tanks for leaks before shipping them out to us. Well im keeping my fingers crossed that they did a good job on the seal. Only time will tell once i set up the tank.

We called tenecor regarding the missing pieces and they are to be shipped via UPS within the next week. Regarding tank 3, we are still waiting for a reply. To me, getting the missing parts shipped in a few days is not a big deal but i sure hope they compensate for tank 3. You would think that a big company that has been in operation for a long time would pay attention to detail of their own tank sketches... I think I would think twice to order with them again in the future.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

picked up the tank from simons place. it wasnt too heavy but we did have 4 people. im sure 2 would have been ok but the van was on the high side so it was just easier to load the tank with 2 more helping hands! we also noticed that tenecor cheaped out by not using actual blue acrylic for the back of my tank. they used a blue film to put over clear acrylic instead. i sure hope the blue sticker wont peel and leave water marks... i guess ill know once i fill up the tank.

the first picture is at simons place before we loaded the tank into the van and the second pic when we put it up on my stand.

lastly, thanks to rich, wilson and simon for the help!

now to clean the inside of the new tank because it came in so dusty!!!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

looking good Mike! Can't wait to see it set up and filled. I have a Tenecor cube coming next week. Hopefully it gets delivered as nice as yours. I'm driving mine back from point Roberts.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

im gonna get these guys to build me a tank in a year our so. they have such good deals. im so envy you that you have one of there tanks


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys but i found this shortly after I put the tank on the stand... What I found shortly after is quite disappointing. I checked for damages and came up with this... It is safe to conclude that it is not physical damage from the shippers. If it was a drop or if the tank hit anything, the entire edge would be chipped but instead, just the 3x2 acrylic side piece. It may be that the acrylic was not cut properly? Anyways, after all the waiting, now I have to take it up with Tenecor and see what the warranty procedure would be. Its disappointing to have waited for so long to see this chip on the bottom back corner of the tank. Especially in the joint... If this tank was to leak, ALL the water would be on the floor. The chip goes more than half way in the 1/2 inch acrylic...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

oh that is so disappointing Mike...
sorry to hear this..


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh man, sorry to hear. There's no way that's shipping damage. Looks almost like someone dropped the sheet of acrylic before assembly. Sad part is that if that's the case, that should have been easily caught in QA.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Oh man, sorry to hear. There's no way that's shipping damage. Looks almost like someone dropped the sheet of acrylic before assembly. Sad part is that if that's the case, that should have been easily caught in QA.


yes they should have......... also i dont think they water tested the tank either. it was very dirty inside compared to former tenecor tank orders. now lets see how good their warranty procedure is. i think a replacement should be done. i hope your tank comes in fine though! keep us updated!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Yike! I can feel your pain and disappointment 

I don't see how they could have missed the damage during the fabrication process.

While there is a very remote possibility of damage during shipping or handling, the little bubbles at the joints and routing marks are not what I would expect from professional tank building like Tenecor. Looks like someone was rushing the job.

Hope you get a replacement quick and now hassle from Tenecor.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

yea thats what im hoping. i emailed and gave them a call this morning. i guess more waiting now until i find out the news! i sure hope they stand behind their product and warranty. so much for quality control lo.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i went to go see industrial plastics again today and they are looking for the best solution to fix the tank. im still hoping for a replacement tank but in the meantime, its good to know my options.

i cleaned out the tank anyways lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure looks great sitting on the stand.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I love that stand! (And the tank is pretty damn cool too)


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Man that really sucks about the chip. I can only imagine the frustration that you must feel. It seems every thread I read about Tenecor these days are about terrible customer service & crappy quality control. How are your seams on the tank?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Rayne said:


> Man that really sucks about the chip. I can only imagine the frustration that you must feel. It seems every thread I read about Tenecor these days are about terrible customer service & crappy quality control. How are your seams on the tank?


seams are ok on the tank. looks like they did that part well lol. tenecor finally contacted me yesterday and let me know that they are looking into the situation and i should be notified next week of what can be done. well thats a good first step anyways. im glad someone actually called back! now lets see what kind of solution they came up with... all i can say is that it better be a replacement tank or a full refund!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Good to hear that they actually got back to you. I've been trying to get an update for my tank shipment date and I finally was able to get a tracking number from them. I had to go through my reseller which was not supposed to happen. I guess in hindsight, at least I had someone else go after them instead of having to do it myself. I hope that the tank turns out ok, because in all honesty, there's not alot of local availability of high quality custom acrylic tanks at a decent price besides Tenecor. I hope that they are able to stand by their warranty for you Mike and send you a new one.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

lol good to hear back but they decided on this outcome. so heres the response i got from TENECOR today. 2.5 weeks after i sent them pictures of how the tank looked like. seems like they are are not taking responsibility regarding this issue and rather blaming it on the shipping company. what a terrible company to deal with.

"Michael:

Thank you for your email.

Since our last conversation, we have been attempting to assist you in processing a claim with the shipper. I say, "assist you", because our terms and conditions, with regards to the product, are "FOB Shipping Point". This means, from the time the freight company picks up the product at our facility, it is no longer our responsibility. As per these same terms and conditions, it is the responsibility of the person receiving the shipment to thoroughly inspect the product for damage before accepting the shipment from the shipping company, which is expressed with your (or your agent's)signature. Unfortunately, the person who signed for the shipment in this case, appears to have done so without inspecting it first (presuming the damage happened in transit).

That being said, we have been attempting to assist you by providing the shipping company with the initial information to begin the process, and are at their mercy as they work through "their" process. Shortly, I will send you the paperwork. If the shipping company accepts responsibility, they will send you an insurance check and you will need to discuss with them directly the logistics, including responsibility (cost) and method involved in sending the product back to us for repair, which you will be responsible to pay for.

I would also like to reiterate, this is not a "warranty" matter. The tank left our dock, following inspection and signature by the shipping company, undamaged. Your damage clearly occurred at some point in transit, upon arrival, or post-arrival, as a result of an undetermined amount of impact to one corner of the aquarium. The shock was absorbed at the sight where the damage occurred, as illustrated in the pictures you provided.

I will shortly forward you all of the information in our possession for you to be able to follow up on your claim. Please contact me when you are ready to ship the product back to us for repair and we will make this a priority."

*SO THE MORAL STORY OF ALL THIS. DO NOT BUY FROM TENECOR!*


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

seems a bit much, looks to me someone smoked the corner of the sheet of acryllic prior to assemble. You could ask them if they would prefer you to mail other acryllic assemblers to see what their opinion on the shipment it.

Dealing with shipping and receiving often, normally you sign for the product being in good shipping condition. As sometimes boxes can remain unopened for days. I've never had a company fail to take responsibility for an error on their end simple because someone signed the paper.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

any acrylic experts on this board that can recommend a solution? i havent never played around with acrylic before but im sure many of you guys on here has!!!


1) i sell this tank at a loss and buy a new tank

2) repair the tank and put up with the ugly repairs... ( i will need to find someone that can help me do this. i dont feel comfortable since i dont have experience)

any acrylic person i can pay to come over and fix this!????????????


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> seems a bit much, looks to me someone smoked the corner of the sheet of acryllic prior to assemble.


yup. im pretty sure thats what happened but dealing with tenecor is a nightmare. i dont even want to go through the shipping company for the claim. im sure they will deny it since the tank was signed for when picked up. i wish i was there to unwrap the tank but the delivery address was to a different address.

all i can think of are 2 options above. sell or fix.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy and i was gonna buy a tank next year some time


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

hey the tanks were dusty too inside when you bought the tanks too eh


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

yup very dusty. i managed to clean the inside!!! its a nice looking tank but too bad about the chip.

anyways. this tank is for sale on the buysell section. if i can sell this one soon, ill be ordering another tank from a different manufacturer.

$1800 for the tank.

heres the link:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...-tenecor-acrylic-tank-7x3x2-20723/#post172618


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

It's too bad a company like that won't stand behind their product and take that extra step to create better customer satisfaction. It is very unfortunate to have companies like that

Mike, if I were in your shoes, I would not give up so easily. You can't let them get away from their responsibilities so easily.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> any acrylic experts on this board that can recommend a solution? i havent never played around with acrylic before but im sure many of you guys on here has!!!
> 
> 1) i sell this tank at a loss and buy a new tank
> 
> ...


I can feel the pain. If you are in Coquitlam, I can give it a shot. If it is easier to move, I would even ask you to drop it off here for a few days.

Why not ask Richmond Industrial Plastic to have one of the guy over after work to make some extra cash. It is the initial process to take all the chips out that is tricky. That is only if you want perfection. After that should be easy.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

gklaw said:


> I can feel the pain. If you are in Coquitlam, I can give it a shot. If it is easier to move, I would even ask you to drop it off here for a few days.
> 
> Why not ask Richmond Industrial Plastic to have one of the guy over after work to make some extra cash. It is the initial process to take all the chips out that is tricky. That is only if you want perfection. After that should be easy.


I like this suggestion. If they clean it out with no visible signs of a defect, it would save you a ton of time and $$ and not to mention, stress over the whole transaction.

IMO, Tenecor is getting off way too easy on this, think of others they've fleeced on manufacturing defects. I'm glad I didn't support Tenecor when I purchased my acrylic a few years back. This thread needs to go viral.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the advice. if im able to sell it at $1500 by this weekend ill do so and order another tank. 

ive tried to contact industrial plastics to come over and have a look at the tank and fix it for me but they seem rather busy. i will try and head over again today to see if they can do something.

anyone on here that is experienced and want to fix this? i will pay!!!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Mike, 

Build a tank, don't buy one! Its well worth it. To be honest, Way cheaper, and quite a bit more fun. If you have the time. And you have the workshop/space to work on it. My tank is taking so long because i haven't been able to log much time on it, But all and all, to just build the tank, If you have someone to help you out, it wont take you more than 24 hours to complete. 

Alex


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i just dont have the time to make a tank for myself or have any experience in doing so!!!

ive been in contact with another manufacturer and im hoping someone will pick this tank up for the great price of $1500 and fix it themselves!!!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Victor said:


> It's too bad a company like that won't stand behind their product and take that extra step to create better customer satisfaction. It is very unfortunate to have companies like that
> 
> Mike, if I were in your shoes, I would not give up so easily. You can't let them get away from their responsibilities so easily.


I agree Mike, don't give up! I would try contacting the Better Business Bureau and see if they can help you with your situation! I mean that is a lot of money out the window!

Cheers

Drew


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i have already ordered a new tank.

thanks for those that gave their sincere advice but i just dont think i can enjoy this tank knowing all the drama that came with it lol.

the new tank will arrive in 2.5 weeks. hope everything will be smoother this time around!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i was looking at the tank again and just pulled out the feeding tube for the first time to take a look at it. since i got another tank made, i want a feeding hole but a cover instead of a tube going into the water so my arowana doesnt hurt himself. here are some pics of the feeder tube. pics clearly this shows who ever made the tank has no skill. sure you can send off a messed up feeder hole but to send a tank that has the exact same chip on the corner!? hahaha. what an amateur!

goes to show that the employee does not care about assembling broken parts!!!

heres the pics of the corner chip. same size/corner ship. if they cant even properly make a feeding tube, how can they can be trusted to make an entire tank! doesnt this chip look exactly like the one on the 300 they sent to me!????????????????????????? how can this be "shipping" !??? lol


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Wow! Workmanship certainly does not look like the used Tenecor I picked up. Chip aside, workmanship simply not acceptable from a tank manufacturer - not even an amateur. I would be embarassed. The feeding tubes I made look better than that. 

The piece is assembled from scraps. Different material thickness and the cut is not even straight. I have no clue how they can make a chip like that and to think that they keep using it for fabrication.

Is there not a QC inspection sticker on the finished good? They must have done that before putting their serial # sticker on.

I am beginning to think that whoever made you order is upset at his boss or something and sabotage the work. There is just no way that flaws like these are unintentional or from carelessness.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

yea i sent these pics to tenecor as well. lets see if they even reply to my email!!!

that being said, this tanks sold. new owner got a good deal and now i wait for my new tank. hope round 2 will be better!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Who's building the new tank? TruVu?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

not truvu. newer but very experienced company.

i will start a build thread soon and announce the new guys! they are even sending me build pictures for me to share. if things go well, im working to get them as sponsors on bcaquaria.com and arowanaclub.ca!!! i will also feature them on my website. good things to come for the community! more options to choose from!


----------

